# Lurking for some time



## Psu (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm new to the forum, been lurking for quite some time since deciding to get back into the aas game. Looking forward to the great advice.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2013)

Psu, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Psu (Sep 11, 2013)

New to forums in general, what does bump mean?


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2013)

Bump !!


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 11, 2013)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome bro..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Umadbrah! (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome lol.. Bump!


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome bump


----------



## Dath (Sep 12, 2013)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## StaggerLee (Sep 13, 2013)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome


----------

